
The Odin Programming Language - gingerBill
https://odin-lang.org/
======
_dps
I've been following Bill's work on Odin for years now and he has really
accomplished a lot. I personally haven't had a use case for it yet but people
whose opinions I trust have all had pleasant experiences with it, and it's
already being used as a tooling language in at least one production project.

So if you are interested in new languages, and especially "low concept"
systems languages, I can heartily endorse this project.

------
blacksqr
How does performance compare to C/C++?

~~~
gingerBill
Odin is comparable with C and C++ in terms of performance and capabilities. It
currently uses LLVM as its backend.

